# Java Speicherbedarf begrenzen? (Nicht Jar)



## -horn- (8. Mai 2011)

moien,

wir nutzen Java direkt aus dem bin-ordner für unser projekt Constellation und ich soll eine frage weiterreichen.
kann man bei java irgendwie den RAM speicherbedarf von Java begrenzen? denn wir haben sehr unterschiedliche rambelegung zwischen den betriebsystemen UND auch zwischen 32 und 64 bit, und wir wollen es gerne auf systeme laufen lassen, wo es eine ramobergrenze gibt.

ist das irgendwie zu sagen, dass Java nicht mehr als 150mb ram nutzen darf und dann wird das selbst angepasst?

wäre echt super, falls das geht.

Andreas


----------



## Dekker (8. Mai 2011)

Nein geht nicht. Das ist Aufgabe des Betriebssystems, nicht der JVM sich um den RAM zu kümmern.


----------



## XHelp (8. Mai 2011)

Du kannst die maximale Heap-Größe mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java -Xmx 150 ...
```
 einstellen, ich denke das ist das, was du suchst.


----------



## Spacerat (8. Mai 2011)

mit den parametern -Xms und -Xmx können das initiale (Minimum an Speicher) und das Maximum an Java-Heapspace angegeben werden. Davon aber lassen sich die DirectBuffer des Paketes "java.nio" nicht beeindrucken, diese verwenden nämlich nicht den Heap sondern den komplett zur Verfügung stehenden Speicher nebst Auslagerungsdateien bzw. -laufwerke.
@€dit: zu langsam...


----------

